# tree scars



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

There seems to be a quite a bit of activity around decorating trees with Fairy or Gnome doors lately.

Here is my take on working with a Tree in the yard. 

First, Find a tree with a scar in the bark.
2nd, Take a photo and measure the tallest and widest points.
3rd. Upload it in Aspire and create and outline of the scar to scale.
4th design a castle/ door to fit in the scar.
5th carve and install said carved castle. 

Happy wife ,and granddaughters.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you absolutely reek of talent Scott...
*KUDOS!!!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in AWE! Brilliant concept, Scott.
I think that'd work even if the trunk _wasn't_ scarred; just need a bit of moss to hide the outline.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wife wants to know if the door opens??

Long winter, huh?

Cool idea!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

More to the point, John, how many flights of stairs?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well hot dam is that ever cool. Great imagination Scott!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is just fabulous, Scott! Won't work in our yard, though. The biggest tree is only about 8" diameter. I guess we could do a mouse door... :wink:

David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is just flat out *COOL!*


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Love it


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job as always


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Now, THAT is just superb! Very creative and entertaining.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Boggles my mind!! Mighty nice.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know why but looking at this I have a picture of a firewood holder with something like this on the end so that some of the wood would overhang the carving and look like a fairy house.

I'm with @honesttjohn "Long winter, huh?"


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

What they all said +


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great project, well executed!


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

ditto.................


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure that'll put a smile on the face of all observers.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

So clever.


----------

